

Who Says You Can’t Play Games On Linux? Caster Is Amazing - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2010/09/03/who-says-you-cant-play-games-on-linux-caster-is-amazing/

======
daeken
I don't get it. I have an insane amount of respect for anyone who manages to
get a game of _any_ quality out the door (it's stressful, tedious, repetitive
(testing, at least), ...), so I really hope this isn't taken as a slight
against the developer(s) -- it's not intended in that way in the least. I
think the reviewer is doing a huge disservice to the developer with this
review, however pure his intentions may be. He's showing screenshots with
insanely low-poly objects, two-color, repetitive textures, and clunky terrain,
while raving about the graphical quality. Instead of that, focus on the
gameplay, story, anything -- something that indie devs can actually compete
on, because graphical quality certainly isn't it.

------
famousactress
The enthusiasm of the review is the story here. Read it twice. I just love how
stoked this guy is about the game!

~~~
prawn
"Just look at the water. Beautiful."

Made me laugh.

------
planckscnst
The most fun I've had in a game on Linux is Warsow (
<http://www.warsow.net/?page=media> ).

~~~
dkersten
For me it was Nexuiz - <http://alientrap.org/nexuiz/> Had a bunch of friends
playing with me regularly at one point. Nowadays I game on Windows again -
much better choice.

------
benologist
Whenever I see a giant block of ads between the title and the first paragraph
and the little bar of ads posing as navigation I just assume it's a spam blog.

------
Qz
Game like it's 1999!

~~~
owyn
Yeah, srsly. Decent indie effort but check out the Epic Citadel iphone demo
for what can be done on a small scale and ANY pc game made in the last year or
so for what can be done by a real game developer for real customers who
actually spend money on games (some of the time). Unix is not a gaming
platform, and never will be. Ever.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
GNU

